# Twitter App with Push?



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been searching for a Twitter app that isn't the official one that offers push. I saw that Hootsuite/Seismic have push now with the Pro version but personally 9.99 A MONTH!? That is kind of steep in my eyes. I will gladly pay for the app even if it was say $20 one time or maybe $1-2 a month I'd pay. I'm looking for customizeable app like Tweak/TweetDeck. I really love Hootsuite and want the Pro version but $10 a month of push notifications is way too much for me. Anyone have any good apps they recommend? I remember there is one that you pay like $50 for a membership to a dev website and then you get access to their apps one of which is a Twitter app with Push notify. I tried to sign up before but there was a website error or something. Anyone know the website I'm talking about?


----------



## Casey. (Feb 23, 2012)

Check out Tweetings in the Play Store. I don't use any notifications, but I know it has push options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use issimo best twitter app with push. That might be the one your talking about, not sure. It was like a one time membership fee of 10$ I think, britishturbo is the maker. I think he stopped development for a while, but just checked today and he pushed out and update for jb. Themobizone is site but probably quicker to tweet him if interested.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Download the app "tweetification"

Set it up

Use any twitter app

Profit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Casey. said:


> Check out Tweetings in the Play Store. I don't use any notifications, but I know it has push options.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This app is awesome Casey! I don't know how I haven't heard of it yet but I'm loving it and its only $1.99. Like I said I would have probably paid up to like $10-20 a one time for a customizeable app with push.


----------



## Casey. (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad you like it so far. It is getting pretty frequent updates too. Best one I've used so far IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Plume

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> Plume
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looking for push though.

Plume + tweetification is great though. That's my combo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Echofon Beta's push notifications work great + its holo themed without the occasional issues like Boid.

Let me know if you need a download link - its not in the market.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

What is push notifications? I thought I knew but all this talk about monthly fees and what not, I think I might be a little confused

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> What is push notifications? I thought I knew but all this talk about monthly fees and what not, I think I might be a little confused
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Push means you get the notification immediately.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ahhh I see. So without waiting for it to "sync" it comes instantly, like in real time?

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya it goes to your phone as soon as it occurs but it requires a server to do the pushing to your phone so that's why a lot of the apps cost money or have monthly charges.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Just tried tweetings and its by far my favorite.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amf100 (Nov 14, 2012)

The standard Twitter app pushes notifications (for free) to me instantly on more than one device with no problems. Does it not do so for everyone? I set it to sync every few hours, but I get a notification immediately for whatever I have set for notifications in the app. It uses Google's background data sync (i.e. how Gmail does it) to push.


----------

